# VMR | Wheels – Thanksgiving & Black Friday Door Busters!



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Three Unique Thanksgiving & Black Friday Feasts! From a 5 spoke, to a multi-spoke, we’re offering great deals to close out 2013!

_Exclusive *Holiday Offers *available now until 12/02/2013!_​

*VMR Wheels is offering any V705, V709, & V713 at these exclusive prices:* 

Any 18” V705 @ $175/each
Any 19” V705 @ $200/each
Any 19” V709 @ $200/each
Any 19” V713 @ $200/each

*Available Finishes:* 
Hyper Silver
Gunmetal
Matte Black
Optional Powder Coat Finishes

_Please be sure to mention Thanksgiving or Black Friday to receive this special pricing! Promotion is valid for only in-stock items, order while supplies last!_​
*Tire Packages*
Wheel & Tire packages are available! With our in-house Hunter GSP 9700 Road-Force Balancing machine, our experienced technicians will flawlessly mount & road-force balance your setup, eliminating vibrations and preventing any chance of wheel damage due to the tire mounting procedure.

For all inquiries contact us directly via PM, email [email protected], or by phone at 714-442-7916. You can also contact any of our authorized dealers for more information regarding our Holiday Special!​


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VMR wheels do tend to look pretty incredible on our cars


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

VWNDAHS said:


> VMR wheels do tend to look pretty incredible on our cars


Any pics with the V705's on a bug?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> Any pics with the V705's on a bug?


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

which pics are 35mm offset vs the 45mm?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Lucky Lager said:


> which pics are 35mm offset vs the 45mm?


These are 20x9 +35


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

My wheels will be here today... Does the tpms transfer over with no issues?


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Lucky Lager said:


> My wheels will be here today... Does the tpms transfer over with no issues?


The Beetles use indirect TPMS (which measures wheel speed) so there is nothing to transfer over.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

VMRWheels said:


>


Ummm.....those are 710's not 705's


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks brother.


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeah I never got a pic with 705's, so Ill post up pics tomorrow….


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

plex03 said:


> The Beetles use indirect TPMS (which measures wheel speed) so there is nothing to transfer over.


Thanks man


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

plex03 said:


> Ummm.....those are 710's not 705's


How about some V810's on a Beetle...


----------



## Lucky Lager (Nov 5, 2013)

Which Gorilla lug nuts Part # do I need to order for the V705 wheels? Using the OEM nuts, want a cleaner nut


----------



## VWNDAHS (Jun 20, 2002)

VWNDAHS said:


> How about some V810's on a Beetle...


275mm traction patch? 8+ Lbs lighter than stock per corner. Yes. Very much yes. :thumb up:


----------

